# Exo-Terra Background submersible?



## beachtan (Sep 25, 2008)

Hi! I wonder if anyone has used an Exo-Terra brand polystyro. terrerium background in a fish aqaurium? It seems that it should work fine. I called the manufacturer who told me these backgrounds have been tested for partial submersibility without any degradation but they dont 'recommend' it for a fish aquarium. I'm thinking it should be fine - any advice?

Sure would save me a lot of time making my OWN background!!!lol


----------



## Mcdaphnia (Dec 16, 2003)

I had some caves that I got at a fish club auction and put them in aquariums not knowing they were for terrariums. The coloring gradually dissolved and they ended up ugly and artificial. Then they got soft.


----------



## t0rns0ul (Dec 27, 2008)

I have them installed in my 135 show tank.. They work great. The fish dont pick at them at all. They have not deteriorated in anyway. The only problem is with plecos. over time they suck the color off. Although not harmful to them in any visible way and to be honest it gave the BG a more natural tone.

the ones i used
http://www.exo-terra.com/en/products/background.php

After i purchased i found these made by Hagen, which I would recomend as they are for water
rock
http://www.bigalsonline.com/BigAlsUS/ct ... groundrock

Bark
http://www.bigalsonline.com/BigAlsUS/ct ... groundbark


----------



## beachtan (Sep 25, 2008)

Thank you SO MUCH!! I'm gonna try one out on a 10gal tomorrow! Thanks tons!!! :thumb:


----------



## t0rns0ul (Dec 27, 2008)

If you try the Hagen, let me know the quality and how it turns out.. *** been considering some of those for another tank setup.

Thanks


----------



## beachtan (Sep 25, 2008)

The hagen backgrounds are too small for my tank. : (


----------



## MalawiLover (Sep 12, 2006)

I did a thread about Exo-Terra backgrounds a while back (trying to find it). While the submersion disn't seem to harm the styrofoam, my mbuna made prety quick work of picking at it. They are made from compressed styrofoam balls (like the cheap white styro cooler you can get at 7/11) and once the fish started I had to remove it for fear of them ingesting the styro balls.

Plus, being styrofoam, they really, really float and its hard to get them to stay down with out tone of silicone.


----------



## TangSteve (Sep 20, 2009)

I wonder if you could use a clear sealer on the front and dry-loc on the back to create a stable background


----------



## MalawiLover (Sep 12, 2006)

TangSteve said:


> I wonder if you could use a clear sealer on the front and dry-loc on the back to create a stable background


Since they are pretty inexpensive, you may want to give that a try. A food grade clear sealer would probably work pretty well.


----------



## beachtan (Sep 25, 2008)

Hmm.. whats a food safe clear sealer?


----------

